# Hoyt Vector 35(reviews needed)



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am in the same place. It shoots great! I like the rkt cam's better than the fuel cams. The balance and feel is amazing. I think I'm going to sacrifice a little brace height and go with the turbo. My decision now is between Camo and black..........


----------



## USMC#1 (May 9, 2012)

Well I bought the Vector 35 longdraw! 

Very smooth draw and no vibration when shooting!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

anyone else want to tell me all about their vector 35, hope so...


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I shot it, and the vector turbo, and the 32, and the element,,,yada yada yada,, basically the whole 2012 hoyt line up except the ruckus.

The v35 is a well balanced bow, I shoot 28" and I was literlly shooting sub 2" groups with it at the shop having never shot it before. The one I shot had the Rip cord rest and a TR hit man 5 sight on it. That thing fit me very well, and was a very good shooting machine. I felt confident enough to shoot anything anywhere anytime with that bow.
Almost vibration free, but not quite as dampened as the element but it was close. For a 35 ata bow it shoots like a shorter bow. If I were any longer than a 28" draw I would have went with that bow for sure, only reason I didnt get that bow is I found a new vector 32 for 300 bones cheaper. Had I not I would have gotten the 35 with #2 cam set at 28" and 65#
That being said I think it is a very good bow, and would be a great bow for all purpose shooting, hunting, target, 3d. etc. Some go for the turbo instead just for picking up a bit more speed, but I think the 35 shoots the same (feel wise) if not a bit better due to the longer brace height. 
Now the vector turbo is one fast shooting bow and pretty smooth as well. 

For a hunting only bow I might go for the tubro and a 430+ grain arrow and have some awesome KE and a very quiet, pile driving tach shootin tool.

Any HGoyt bow with the RKT cams on it will be a very nice shooting machine! 

Hope this helps.

Oh,,, and Im shooting a vector 32 btw. 

Kevin


----------



## RebelArcher (Aug 6, 2012)

Dave2 said:


> anyone else want to tell me all about their vector 35, hope so...



Its a good bow. I shoot a 55-65lb V35 set at 65lb with a 30inch draw and 380grain arrows. 

I set it up the day before a club shoot and ended up getting the 2nd highest score for the day.........was surprised to say the least considering I had not really fine tuned it before the shoot. I have never shot a round so well with a new bow on its maiden/first shoot.

It's a very easy bow to shoot. Good balance of speed/accuracy/shootability.


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

I own one and love it. I didnt think i would like anything as well as my Maxxis but voila! Along came the vector 35. Holds like a dream and very forgiving. Had to introduce positive cam lean to tune it though! "positive cam lean" i still love that term!


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

i just bought one last week.. looked at the V35 and V Turbo. im 70# at 28.5" draw

they both shot well and are smooth.. V35 might be a touch stiffer because of #2 cam..
i went with V35 because #2 at 28.5 draw is ideal setting for efficiency while the VT would have been #3 cam at b slot which is not ideal.. end of day the speed difference probably wasnt a lot, certainly not the 15 fps listed difference between the two.

i cant be happier with bow.. quiet fast and holds great!!
i went with smackdown pro rest and love it..
haven't chrono but i would bet im about 420gr arrow at about 290 give or take..
you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## b'ridge (Aug 16, 2012)

I just bought the Vector Turbo last week. I am really impressed with it. The RKT Cams are great and I like them better than the the Fuel Cams. It is a really smooth Draw it is very accurate. I am really happy with my purchase and it should last me many years.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been shooting a Vector 35 since spring. Shot a lot of 3D with it through the summer until the factory strings started stretching to much. Switched to my Alpha Burner to finish out 3D. The Vector is back on the line for my broad head league and shooting fine. My Burner is 50-60lb dw and I keep it turned down to 56-57 lbs. The Vector maxed out at 63 lbs dw when it came from the factory and I have kept it there as the draw cycle is so smooth. It's been several years since I have shot over 60 lbs. I like the 35 better than the 32 as I tend to torque the shorter ata's. I have been shooting the Easton bloodline 330 arrow cut to 28.5 in with a 100 gr. Tip and have been very happy with my arrow flight. Bow balances well for me using an 11 oz. B - stinger on the 10" stabilizer bar. Will probably switch that out for a shorter doinker set up for hunting. This is the bow I am counting on for my Indiana bow hunt.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

After all this time I finally bought a 2012 Vector Turbo..so far it is just awesome..smooth as silk, holds like a rock..just shot it this evening after getting the correct dl cams and mods..will report more soon on the progress with the VT..thanks for all the posts...Dave


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

My Buddy shoots one and it's a very nice bow.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have had the bow awhile now and like it a lot..got it set on 47.5 # with a 28.5 dl..with a 275 grain ce maxima it is 285 fps..shot my first indoor 3d shoot with it last week ..shot for the 12s and had 6 up for the evening..10s and 12s very small..20 targets..i am a happy camper..took a while to get one on here in the classifieds..selling some and trading my crx to get it..finally


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

I own one and it is the smoothest fastest bow you will find. Easy drawing and pretty fast. RKT cam is nice. You won't be sorry


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Old post but are you guys still liking this bow? How would it compare to a maxxis with rkt cam?


----------

